
NSA Sentry Eagle placed spies in private companies - tim333
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/10/14/nsa_sentry_eagle_placed_spies_in_private_companies/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8441055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8441055)

------
Zigurd
Crickets.

